# Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5500 C3 for surf. Yay or nay?



## Bill Brandyberry (Jul 8, 2014)

Going to topsail August 9th-16th. Bought an Okuma HD80 spinning reel with a 10ft rod and 25lb mono for some drums and shark at night. Whats everyone think about using my Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5500 C3 for light surf fishing for flounder and other table fish? Had this thing for almost 15 years now. All freshwater fishing with it though. I'm not new to saltwater fishing just surf fishing in the ocean.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've used that size ABU's for casting smaller lures, especially bucktails & spoons in the surf occasionally.
Try not to dunk it & make sure you give it a good cleaning to remove all salt afterwards. Should be fine.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Have a couple of 6500 CS Mags that I use for the jetty and light surf. Had one on 10 1/2' Allstar rod one time. That setup could sling some metal into the horizon! Have one now on an 8' St Croix for light jetty use with lures and topwater plugs - other is on heavy freshwater rod for pike.

They are great reels - Like BJ said, clean them after saltwater use and you should be ok.

Sandcrab


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Yeah I use them in the surf for metal and bait rods.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

That reel has killed more fish than water pollution. The wider 6500 is more popular due to added line capacity.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just upgrade the drag washers to carbonex and you should be good to go!

Sandcrab


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I have two 5501 C3s and one 6501 C3 for lures. Everything from metals to jigs. They work well. You can convert them to a non level wind and get more distance, but I just use them for lures as is.


----------



## Bill Brandyberry (Jul 8, 2014)

I have reeled in some 40+lb flatheads with this thing. Never had problems with running out of drag. Who sells carbonex washers?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Only difference between 5500s & 6500s is line capacity. Your 5500 will be fine for the use you noted. We use that reel all the time in saltwater, both surf and from a boat. Was surf fishing just last week for table fare. Things were slow close in, so went for a country mile toss. What I believe to be a large ray decided it wanted my rod and reel(5500), and the sand spike. Soon after I got my end going, I knew I wasn't going to get the other end in. Rod and reel wasn't an issue.....terminal tackle and line lb test was the concern. Worked the monster down the beach, but only in a fashion to keep from being spooled, which almost happened. Then it just broke free. Didn't feel like the line broke, but rather like it "got off". Retrieved all the line and terminal tackle. It broke the hook we were using for "table fare". All that's to say, your 5500 will be ok.


----------



## Bill Brandyberry (Jul 8, 2014)

Thats good to hear it stood up to a ray. I used to fish for sharks/rays from Apache Pier in Myrtle Beach with my Penn 209 and they gave my 209 a workout. I'm mostly going to use some gulp shrimp and spoons on the 5500 for some table fare. Man I can't wait to get my butt to Topsail August 9th. Its been something crazy like 14 years since I fished saltwater. This time I have two fishing buddies to introduce to saltwater fishing(my kids). Got them both Zebco 808's on 8' ugly sticks.


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

I use a 6500 every time I go drum fishing. The last big drum was 47" using 14# test. Just stay away from big crowds and give yourself plenty of elbow room. It will work just fine.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a question about this reel - - - - last time I had one was way back in the early 60s.

Is the 5500/6500 handle interchangeable ?? to left or right handed ? I prefer the left side handle.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

No, not interchangeable. Abu make a lefty retrieve (like I am) and it is the 5501/6501.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A 5500 is perfect for light surf fishing. Pompano, whiting, flounder, puppy drum, smaller blues, ect... Can land some big ones with it, sure, but a 6500 is better for that. 
For what it's worth, pound for pound catfish are sissies compared to something from the salt.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

pair that reel with a seven or eight foot rod would be my choice. As a matter of fact ,it is and has been one of my go to set ups.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*heavy* action rod would be mine.


----------



## Bill Brandyberry (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a 7 foot Browning Stalker paired with it. Its medium/heavy. Man I cant wait till this Saturday!


----------



## SurfCastMike (Aug 10, 2014)

I think the 5500 is a pretty standard setup on the Gulf. When I go down there I like to have my 10 ft. rod and 200+ yds of 20 lb line for extra casting distance. Handy if they're schooling or need more distance.


----------

